# Where I got Silicone Spray in AUSTRALIA!



## Ben (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey,

I found silicone spray in Australia!

I went to Bunnings Warehouse, went to the tool shop and asked if they had any silicone or lubricants section.
They said yes, and led me to a section where the silicone spray was.

It cost $7.50 AU and the brand is the same as the makers of WD-40.
I tried it, and it works fine.

Picture :


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought CRC at Big-W. It worked well but now I basically use Maru Lube for everything.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 2, 2010)

I live in Australia and have the same lubricant it seems to work fine


----------



## pappas (Oct 2, 2010)

It's not to hard to find silicone spray in Australia, most hardware stores will have it.


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2010)

At the very least, if you can't find silicon spray then you are probably an idiot.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Oct 2, 2010)

Not all silicone spray works good with plastic, but you can find jigaloo and crc at a lot of places.


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried that lubricant and it made my cube work. I use CRC 808 which in my opinion is much better. Big W, Bunnings Warehouse


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2010)

skatemaster78 said:


> Not all silicone spray works good with plastic, but you can find jigaloo and crc at a lot of places.


 
Please take a good look at the jig-a-loo website here: http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_home.php

And then tell me which stores are in Australia?

Then when you're done being an ignorant moron please start thinking before you say things.


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought WD-40 related products are bad?


----------



## AnthonyH (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not that hard to find silicone spray in Australia...


----------

